# YTEP



## orange.paint (4 Feb 2007)

I thought I would bring up the Canadian Forces Youth Training and Employment Program (YTEP). 
I have searched the site,google,altavista only finding vague references to: "Col Bob Blogging join the army under YTEP..." 
However I understand the basic idea of it,yet lack the knowledge how it was done.

Did these people under YTEP automatically become PTE wearing uniforms and doing normal work?Skipping basic and trades training in replacement of OJT?I was told about the program during a discussion about careers with a Snr NCO who joined under the program.However I never really thought to ask about it at the time.One of those things I just started to ponder tonight.
Why did they stop this program?And do you think it could help with recruitment today?

Any information pertaining to how it was obtained,what you did,and basically any information (kinda vague I know)would be great.


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Feb 2007)

YTEP was a program that supplemented the throughout at Cornwallis.  It was established during the recruiting surge of the early 80s.  YTEP companies were set up in various locations, and some were within existing combat arms units (for example, if I recall correctly, 2RCR had a YTEP company in 83/84). YTEP soldiers received basic and trades training with the unit and then stayed with the unit for their continued Basic Engagement.  The did not "skip" any training.


----------



## orange.paint (4 Feb 2007)

Cheers Mike
I'm guessing this program started after the recruitment surge stopped.Would this program be feasible today to cut down on large numbers of soldiers waiting on PAT platoon?Maybe the batallion/squadron furthest from deployment could handle it?


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Feb 2007)

The Op Tempo would take most units out of the running as parent units, or to provide staff in any case.  The units in reconstitution phase may or may not not be able to take on the added workload of such a project when working on their own rebuilding after the post-tour postings and career course demands thin the supervisory ranks.  I doubt it could be tried on the same scale.


----------



## Spring_bok (4 Feb 2007)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> YTEP was a program that supplemented the throughout at Cornwallis.  It was established during the recruiting surge of the early 80s.  YTEP companies were set up in various locations, and some were within existing combat arms units (for example, if I recall correctly, 2RCR had a YTEP company in 83/84). YTEP soldiers received basic and trades training with the unit and then stayed with the unit for their continued Basic Engagement.  The did not "skip" any training.


YTEP soldiers weren't given a Basic engagement.  Their initial commitment was a year.  There was a similar program in Gagetown in the early 90s in cooperation with the NB government but not yo the same scale.  It isn't that different now with Basic being run at locations outside of St. Jean but what made YTEP unique is the short Initial engagement.  This doesn't meet todays needs at the current operational tempo and is not an effective means of force generation.


----------



## mad dog 2020 (7 Oct 2014)

May be time to bring this back for youth unemployment.


----------



## Jay4th (11 Oct 2014)

With a 1 year committment we would not get our money's worth out of the candidates.  
Lets just wait and see how the DP1 Infantry course that 1 VP is currently running turns out before we decide whether a unit can even succeed at this anymore.  

We are technically in reconstitution phase at the moment and aside from being well compensated with time off, I'd say we are just as busy as we are when we are going high readiness.  
Throwing the responsibility for a YTEP program on a BN would be an awfully mean trick. Even if that BN was in reconstitution.  

When rifle coys have 80 men on paper and 60 that make it out on exercise, there are not a lot of NCOs to run a YTEP.
The training centre in Wainwright wants to try and run its courses without augmentee help this year.  Having just run a Bold Eagle this summer myself, I don't believe there is any spare capacity there either.


----------



## Wolseleydog (13 Oct 2014)

Was there are PRes part to YTEP back then?  Possibly in the form simply of funding for more recruit trg than there would have otherwise been, so long as the recruits in question were youth/students?  (Which presumably would be almost all of them anyway.)

Just curious.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Oct 2014)

Wolseleydog said:
			
		

> Was there are PRes part to YTEP back then?  Possibly in the form simply of funding for more recruit trg than there would have otherwise been, so long as the recruits in question were youth/students?  (Which presumably would be almost all of them anyway.)
> 
> Just curious.



Way back in the day, there was SYEP or SYETP or something along those lines for PRes.  I joined the Reserves under that program way back in 1970.  I have no idea how long that program ran to/when it was last run.

It would cover both Basic and Trade Trg in one summer.


----------



## Bass ackwards (13 Oct 2014)

George, are you sure you don't mean SRTP (Summer Recruit Training Program) ?
That, back in the early eighties, would net you your basic and a TQ-1 Infantry (or, presumably, whatever other flavour you opted for) over the course of a summer.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Oct 2014)

It ran till about 1984 as I loosely recall. Funding came from HRDC


----------



## DAA (14 Oct 2014)

I believe that the YTEP program started sometime in 82 and ran until 85.  Funding was provided by external sources and it amounted to a "youth job creation" program introduced by the Government of the day.  Everyone enrolled under the YTEP program was enrolled in the CF Reserves and employed under a "12 month, Class C Contract.  Some if not all of the Combat Arms occupations completed Basic Training conducted by local Reg F Units, whilst support occupations actually attended CFRS Cornwallis followed by their respective occupational training.

Once the 12 month contract was up, if there was space in the occupation, they were offered transfer to the Reg F (ie; 3 year Basic Engagement) or occupational transfer or released outright.


----------

